# kids in class



## buyu (Oct 27, 2006)

I teach a kids ninjutsu class and am having a small problem with one or two of my students in that they have a attention disorders and its affecting the running of the class and how much i can teach the class which limits how much my kids learn. I myself have a attention disorder and have been patient for months now but the affected ones arent even showing any sign of progress when they come to class wich is quite disheartening for me as i feel like im not helping them enough and that im letting them down ive tried different ways of teaching and have even payed extra attention to them wich affected the quality of my class.I really need help as it is starting to affect my confidence as a teacher and a practitioner even as a dad to my two year old at home who deffinitly doesnt understand. Hey any advice would be greatly appreciated as i obviously am in need of help thanks


----------



## bydand (Oct 27, 2006)

Don't know if you have tried it yet or not, but in our Dojo, if a kid is disruptive to the class any instructor will give them a warning the first 2 times, after that if the disruptive behavior continues the kid is told (not asked) to sit out the remainder of the class.  We have several that have ADD and a couple with ADHD and it seems to be working great.  Their attention span has improved and the disruptive behavior is on a serious decline.  Granted they are still kids, so it isn't run like boot camp, but the instructors strive to keep the "line" the same day after day, week after week.  That way everybody knows what is expected and the "rules" don't change from person to person or day to day,  one things kids have to know is the limits we place upon them and that those limits will not change depending on how our day is going.

I still struggle with Adult ADD, and so does my brother (who is the owner and head instructor) so at least both of us can understand where the behavior comes from, but we also know that it can be controlled for 40 min to an hour if they at least try to stay focused.  He keeps the classes moving and tries to keep his instruction time focused and entertaining (usually by using me for Uke, and the kids like to see their instructor drag his bigger, older brother around the floor.)

Hope something here helps a little.  Keep up the good work with the kids, it pays off in the long run.  Last month he had the honor of tying a BB on a young lady that started with him as a ADHD 4 1/2 year old.  She has developed into a self-confident, engaging young lady whom her Mother credits most of her self control directly to his teaching and work with her through her entire childhood.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 27, 2006)

Unfortunately you will almost always have this when teaching kids.  However the suggestions on how to handle it by Bydand are very good.  Set a fair and simple to understand method of correction as Bydand outlined above and expect them to stay with it. (*you must stay with it as well*)  This is the same method used in most school systems and believe it or not it does work pretty well.  Good luck.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 27, 2006)

http://express-press-release.com/10/Can Martial Art, Karate help children with ADD or ADHD.php

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=14185547&BRD=1306&PAG=461&dept_id=187834&rfi=6

http://www.adhdnews.com/apr2001.htm

http://www.ezinearticles.com/?Martial-Arts-and-Adult-ADHD:-Overcoming-The-Symptoms&id=154109

Those are just 4 of many articles concerning adhd and martial arts.  They may help you, or give you some people to contact that can give you some tips and pointers.

Good luck.

AoG


----------



## buyu (Oct 27, 2006)

Far thanks for the inspiration and the info it means alot and i really appreciate it.I can see already mistakes ive been making in class and how to correct most of them thanks i have to say this is a bit of a releife i actually thought no one would reply


----------



## bydand (Oct 27, 2006)

When it comes to teaching kids MA's and asking for help, I don't think you will ever lack for help and advice from MT.  That is why I love this place so much, the people.


----------



## The Kidd (Oct 27, 2006)

Hope those articles helped, sometimes it is hard enough to teach kids and even harder when they have  ADHD. Make things short and sweet, concrete not abstract, break things up into small tasks, more individual attention (if you have an upper belt have them be their class buddy for that day) and praise when they have achieved things. Attention in a ADHD kid is like a muscle that has never been used it has to be worked out and slowly strengthened.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 27, 2006)

You've already been given some great advice, so I'll just add a few things.


Remember that today's kids have been trained by TV and video games that things come in short chunks - as a school teacher, this comes up as an issue quite a bit.  Change activities frequently.
Start small and work up.  If the students can focus consistently for 5 minutes, increase the length of time they spend on an activity one minute at a time each class or each week.  Their attention span will build gradually.
Remember to let them know when they've done well - many kids only hear when they've done poorly, and will take the negative attention of being chastised as better than no attention at all.
Be very clear in the guidelines and expectations, and consistent and fair in enforcement.  Don't assume that all kids know the rules just because some do.
Be sure that the kids who are having difficulty have other students who are behaving properly as models; some are misbehvaing simply because they don't really know what proper behavior is.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 27, 2006)

kasey raises some excellent points.

for good or ill, the child development community has decided that martial arts is nigh unto a 'silver bullet' for kids with add/adhd disorders.  this means more students for us, but wow what students.

thing is, success will snowball for you.  once even one student 'gets it' and buys into class, they'll show amazing leaps very quickly.  add kids tend to be brighter than average.  you just need to find a way to convince them that they're capable of succeeding in your class.  they aren't succeeding in any other class environments, so frequently they won't even try to succeed in ours.  they don't know that they can.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 27, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://express-press-release.com/10/Can Martial Art, Karate help children with ADD or ADHD.php
> 
> http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=14185547&BRD=1306&PAG=461&dept_id=187834&rfi=6
> 
> ...


 
My friend,

You are always most helpful with literature.  I have always thought that if you no longer read then your brain begins to go to mush quickly.  I have to read all the time just so I can drive lol.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh by the way, in my school that is how the kids are treated as well.

The whole, hotbox and seperation thing.  The counting 1,2, then no more class.

Children want to be led and taught, it is unbearable at times.  However the few adults try and help the one teacher out.

I taught a beginners youth judo class about 100yrs. ago.  I would end the class with, "Whoever does the best shoulder throw fits doesn't have to do pushups."  Great way of training a basic throw and keep them focused.


----------

